# Zwei Spalten zusammenfassen



## Eric_Mulder (22. Juli 2004)

Wie kann ich zwei identische Spalten von zweier
Tabellen zu einer Ergebnismenge zusammenfassen
und diese dann absteigend sortieren?


----------



## Vaethischist (22. Juli 2004)

SELECT a.spalte1, b.spalte2 
FROM tab1 a, tab2 b
ORDER BY a.spalte1, a.spalte2 DESC

So wird nach den Werten von Spalte 1 sortiert, falls die Sortierung nicht eindeutig ist (also in Spalte1 gleiche Werte mehrmals auftauchen) wird Spalte 2 als zusätzliches Sortierkriterium verwendet. Das kannst Du natürlich auch umgekehrt machen oder eben eines der beiden Kriterien ganz weglassen, je nach gusto...


----------

